# Juli Cory Catfish--do they sell them anymore?



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My first fish was a juli cory named Freckles. I love him lots, even though I was never allowed to see him because he lived in my sister's tank with her betta. I always wanted to get a Freckles II but since I started looking for juli cories, I have noticed that they aren't for sale in the Petco I bought Freckles in. I checked other Petcos and have the same result. PetSmart in my current town has a few cory catfish but not juli cories. 

I was wondering, are these guys not sold anymore? I only buy from pet stores, never online because of all the complications. Plus, I like to inspect fish before I buy them, in case of disease or simply to see personality. 

I don't have Pet Land near me and haven't seen one in years. I don't know any other pet store chains and the only local pet store is a shady, dirty, place that has a makeshift plastic banner as a sign to cover up the building's original name. Until a few months ago, the building still had a sign up advertising Onion Soup for sale...which made me want to buy/save a betta from there and name is Onion. But back on topic, they too did not carry this type of cory.

Anyone see them any more?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's weird. The Petco near me has Julii's. It may be a supply/demand situation. I know a lot of the other pet stores usually only carry albinos, bronze, and occasionally peppered.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Petsmart sells them, see if you can talk to whos incharge at you store and ask if they can look at there order log and see when they well get them in or if they can call to see if a sister store has any.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

How strange. I haven't seen them in any fish stores in my area when I am in school and when I go back home there are 3 different pet stores in the area that also do not carry them. Unfortunately, the only other closest pet stores where I am now that sell fish are in Canada and I cannot cross the border with them. I am glad to hear I can still get on in the future though. :3


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw some on ebay today.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I do not buy fish online, especially ebay, but thank thank you. I just have a thing about shipping fish and not being able to look at them first.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

My work sells them, Pet Supplies "Plus".  My manager gave me our last one since he was alone. I think ours are dwarf jullis though, because we had them for ages and they barely reached an inch long. I'm hoping this poor lonely guy will school with my pygmies, since pygmies have been known to school with other small fish.


----------

